# Creek fish



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

Took to the creek today to see if fishing had improved from last week. Still not to where I would guarantee a drum but it's picking up. Saw lots of 2 1/2 inch finger mullet where there were none last week. You can see what the short flounder took. The pup took a zman with procure and the runt took a f/m. Tossed a zman to a tailing red several times but it showed no interest. 



The pup went 7 1/2 lbs and was all bronzed up but didn't show up well in the photo.


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Great pics kraus! Nice pup!

R/D


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice! Hopefully the pup action heats up here in Hampton Roads. It's surely a bit slower than the past two years. Send some karma up this way.


----------

